# Kommentarfunktion deaktiviert / keine Berechtigung



## Nerendar (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

 

als ich vorhin einen Artikel kommentieren wollte, bot sich mir folgender Anblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nachdem ich überprüft hatte, dass ich auch wirklich eingeloggt war, habe ich dann testweise andere Artikel aufgerufen, in denen ich ebenfalls mit dieser Meldung konfrontiert wurde.

 

Da ich trotz Suchfunktion hier nichts zu "keine Berechtigung" gefunden habe, wollte ich nun mal nachfragen, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann?
Wurde ich gebannt? Wenn ja, wofür und wie lange? Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, irgendwelche Richtlinien verletzt zu haben und wenn, dann war's sicher keine Absicht.
Gäbe es in dem Fall irgendwo eine Benachrichtigung?   Oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst? 

 

 

Danke schonmal und ein schönes Wochenende

Nerendar


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir grad mal deinen Account angeschaut, soweit ich es konnte, und kann da keine Sperren oder ähnliches sehen. Kannst du mal einen anderen Browser probieren? Oder dich mal ausloggen und wieder einloggen? Falls das auch nicht funktioniert, muss ZAM da mal schauen und kann dazu was genaueres sagen.


----------



## Nerendar2 (7. Juni 2020)

Danke schonmal. Scheint offenbar mehr dran zu sein.  
Konnte mich mit meinem Passwort gerade nicht mehr anmelden und musste mir einen neuen Account erstellen.
Wenn ich die Recovery-Funktion nutzen will, kommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2020)

Hi,

 

diverse Proxy, VPN und relativ viele dieser phishigen Netze (größtenteils außerhalb Deutschlands), die sich wegen negativen Aktivitäten in unserer Blackliste tummeln und von Bots missbraucht werden sorgen hier für die Sperre. Davon nehme ich aber auch nicht aus dem Filter. Ich sehe an deinen Beiträgen im Forum, dass dein Provider normalerweise aber ein herkömmlicher ist. Hast du ggfs. noch irgendwas davor geschaltet (Proxy, VPN, IP-Cloak)?


----------



## Nerendar2 (8. Juni 2020)

Hi,
ich nutze ab und an Nord-VPN - während meiner Einlogg-Versuche auf der Seite allerdings nicht.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2020)

Dann verzichte auch beim Kommentieren drauf und alles ist super.


----------



## Nerendar (9. Juni 2020)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## IchbinArzt (31. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe auch gerade entdeckt das ich keine Kommentare mehr senden kann bzw nicht die Berechtigung dazu habe. Ich hab es mir Firefox und Edge versucht aber nach ab und anmelden kann ich immer noch keine Beiträge versenden. Kann mir einer der Admins sagen warum ? Ich benutze keine VPN oder Blocker und auch keinen Privaten Modus.

 

Mfg.

 

Doc


----------



## IchbinArzt (1. September 2020)

Noch ein Nachtrag, wenn ich z.B auf Registrieren gehe kommt die Meldung "Die Registrierung wurde für das von Ihnen verwendete Netz wegen unerwünschten Nutzungen (Bots, Spam, Hack-Versuche) gesperrt. Bitte deaktivieren Sie ggf. Ihren Proxy und laden Sie die Seite erneut."

Ich habe aber nix in der Richtung gemacht.Mit sowas kenn ich mich auch garnicht aus. Wenn ich die Win 10 Proxyeinstellung auf "Aus" stelle kann ich immer noch keine Kommentare schreiben. Ist mein Acc. irgendwie gesperrt ?


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2020)

Hi,

 

versuche es bitte noch mal. Einer der Hosts deines Providers ist die Tage bei Bot-Sperren mit in die Liste gerutscht. 

Wir nennen das Kollateralschaden, passiert leider manchmal, ist aber nicht beabsichtigt. 

 

Danke für die Meldung!

 

Gruß


----------



## IchbinArzt (3. September 2020)

Hallo Zam,

 

danke für deine Hilfe. Es hat jetzt geklappt  Endlich darf ich wieder meinen Senf dazu geben   Danke nochmal 

 

Grüße,

 

Doc


----------

